# баян Левша



## kirlev (29 Апр 2011)

каковы плюсы и минусы баяна Левша? целесообразность покупки?


----------



## ze_go (29 Апр 2011)

минусов намного больше, нежели плюсов


----------



## kirlev (29 Апр 2011)

а по точнее?


----------



## Новиков Игорь (29 Апр 2011)

В свое время -это был отличный инструмент.Его уже не выпускают более 30 лет.Вот и первый минус-возраст.Как правило,за это время он не на полке лежал,а активно эксплуатировался,а значит потребует вложений от нового владельца.Кому то кажется он тяжеловатым.(вес его от 14 кг и больше),кому то не нравится 4-х рядность.Из плюсов-хороший звук,раньше мастера голосовики были прекрасные в Туле,цельная планка,15 регистров ,подбородки,регистры в левой,даже на старых инструментах хорошая компрессия.Первую половину училища отзаниматься можно,можно и закончить,если нет планов на Вуз.Если брать для себя,просто поиграть для души-то очень хороший выбор.Но,конечно многое зависит от состояния инструмента и суммы ,которую вы можете на него потратить.Судя по публикациям его цена +- 100 тыс.рублей.И еще почитайте наш форум,тут о Левше разговор был.Удачи.


----------



## kirlev (29 Апр 2011)

благодарю за информацию! )


----------

